# Dart frog vivarium inspiration



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

hello i am planing on making a 6 weeks project with a new tank (24"x18"x18") i baught which would be good to use for darts . but i would like to see other peoples darts setup to get my ideas going .
also what darts would be fine in one that size i would love something very colourfull . and it would pass the 6weeks off . live plants water full and live plants a home made back ground and a 1/4 of the tank water which the water full would flow into .


i also got a 100x50x100cm to play with i am thinking red eyes or other tree frogs or split into 4 or 2 e.g ( 25x50x100cm or 50x50x100cm) and have 4 different tree frogs all with live plants and awsome back grounds .


all pictures and ideas welcomed . 


thanks in advance: victory:


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

i had a similar thread the other week
3 leucs would be ok in there, 

dartfrog.co.uk has a fantastic plant selection, not to mention everything else, id have a look there if you havent already. im doing my viv atm but i went out before to get expanding foam and totally forgot and went to m&s for a drink instead!
mine looks like this atm


----------



## liamb111 (Apr 2, 2010)

like said above about 3 leucs would be happy in it.

omg the 100x50x100 would be amazing thing to play with!! i think tree frogs would be the way to go with that one. like you said, splitting it into 2 could be nice, give each species a nice bit of room!


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

whale_omelette said:


> i had a similar thread the other week
> 3 leucs would be ok in there,
> 
> dartfrog.co.uk has a fantastic plant selection, not to mention everything else, id have a look there if you havent already. im doing my viv atm but i went out before to get expanding foam and totally forgot and went to m&s for a drink instead!
> ...


 
yeah i would be getting my bits from dart frog its a great place. 
great tank you got their it will look great with some live plants in their at the end .


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

100x50x100 is what i am really looking foward to do so much space to play with so many different tree frogs to choose from and thats the same with darts so many i like .

with the dart frog set up i might do it first then decide what to put in their


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

as i am not still on darts names is this leucs i found them on google ?


----------



## liamb111 (Apr 2, 2010)

yep thats them, that'll be the banded morph. there proper name is dendrobate leucomelas, and also known as bumblebee dart frog. there meant to be the best begginer dart frog. very bold, eat well and breed easily.
im probs guna go for them when i finish my tank, same size as yours infact, guna start it this summer


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

thanks . 

is the name of the dart the first few letters of the second part of the name .


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

liamb111 said:


> yep thats them, that'll be the banded morph. there proper name is dendrobate leucomelas, and also known as bumblebee dart frog. there meant to be the best begginer dart frog. very bold, eat well and breed easily.
> im probs guna go for them when i finish my tank, same size as yours infact, guna start it this summer


 not the best auratus are more hardy and tri coulors


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

can you give me some of the full names of the frogs for me to find . if you could please


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

liamb111 said:


> yep thats them, that'll be the banded morph. there proper name is dendrobate leucomelas, and also known as bumblebee dart frog. there meant to be the best begginer dart frog. very bold, eat well and breed easily.
> im probs guna go for them when i finish my tank, same size as yours infact, guna start it this summer


There probably just young not banded


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> There probably just young not banded


 
but are the like the ones from dart frog bumble bee ?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

rhys s said:


> but are the like the ones from dart frog bumble bee ?


All leucs are refers to as bumblee bee and all look banded while young as they look very small I'd assum there just normals which haven't gained the breaks in the lines yet but could be wrong


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

ok thanks i get it . cheers


----------



## liamb111 (Apr 2, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> There probably just young not banded


true true


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

dendrobates auratus 

e. anthoni


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

is this the dendrobates auratus 








i cant find the other one you put there


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Sure is.


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

there really nice i really not sure on what darts there too nice every one is amazing .


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Leucs are bomb proof, so are tricolor's. Auratus are easy, but mega shy. 
Look at tincs as well- big and tough, and super bold.

For plants, use ENT in germany- cheaper, and fast delivery. Nice to deal with too.

For inspiration, also look at dendroworld and dendroboard.


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

ok thanks . could you send me a link to ENT if thats ok thanks .


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

E.N.T. Terrarientechnik


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

cheers !!!


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

hows your viv goin? i foamed mine in today, need to buy silicone and cocofiber now 
i hate this bit:bash: its so messy- i have a coco background but the wood needed foaming into place


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

good a few ideas what i want to do but nothing started yet about 3 weeks and i got 6 weeks to do it in .

i want a water full coming from right to bottem left into a pool of water the waterfull to come down on bits of slate and full of live plants thats all i got so far .

be sure to post pictures to show me and everyone else on how its going .


and no choice on dart yet too many to choose from . i am more then likley to do the tank first then choose what i want in their .


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

sory to hijack but isnt ent expensive for delivery 



ps always look in b and q


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

chulainn said:


> sory to hijack but isnt ent expensive for delivery
> 
> 
> 
> ps always look in b and q


i got yet more foam from there today!
need silicone and pre dryed coco fiber, dont sell it by me so its ebay!


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

what about food plants vivs?


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

mine looks like this atm! silicone time!


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

looking good so far whaley .  
and for b & Q i might have a look in there as well i also have family working their thats 20% off  lucky me : victory:


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

set-up

i really like this vivarium any one else agree


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

too many ideas !!!!!!!!!!11


----------

